# Zu Unrecht unterschätzt: Die Vielfalt des deutschen Films



## BigBuddha18 (9. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zu Unrecht unterschätzt: Die Vielfalt des deutschen Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Zu Unrecht unterschätzt: Die Vielfalt des deutschen Films*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. März 2018)

> Sie alle eint eine grunddeutsche Eigenschaft: Der Hang zu Realismus und Authentizität



Man könnte auch sagen, sie sind spießig und provinziell. Als Liebhaber der Phantastik kann ich dem deutschen Film leider wenig abgewinnen. Die wenigen Versuche, die es auf dem Gebiet gibt, sind oft nicht wirklich überzeugend.


----------



## bundesgerd (9. März 2018)

Meine Lieblingsfilme aus Deutschland: 

1.) die unendliche Geschichte

2.) das Boot

3.) Stromberg - der Film


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2018)

Deutschland beherrscht auch keine Komödien (mehr). 

Allerdings hat man mit einem Filmprojekt wie Babylon Berlin einen Hochkaräter auf die Beine gestellt.

Auch Das Leben der Anderen war top. Aber danach hört es auf (abgesehen von den o.g. Ausnahmen wie Das Boot).

Die Ausbeute ist aber für die letzten 40 Jahre ziemlich „dünn“.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. März 2018)

Also deutsche Filme, Serien und TV ist für mich mitunter absolut schrecklich. Insbesondere deutsche Serien!
Da ist handwerklich schon so viel schlecht gemacht, da wird einfach nur das nötigste gemacht.
Alle paar Jahre kommt mit etwas Glück auch mal etwas vernünftigeres dabei heraus, aber sonst ist da nicht viel.
Den letzten deutschen Film, den ich im Kino oder bewusst (!) im TV gesehen habe... tja, fällt mir nicht ein. Könnte Der Schuh des Manitu gewesen sein oder so, ich weiß es nicht.

Da schafft Frankreich regelmäßiger gute Filme. Oder Bollywood, Filme die nun wirklich völlig Banane sind, die man aber trotzdem schauen kann, weil sie gut unterhalten.
Mit Hollywood kann man hier eh nicht mithalten, das ist einfach eine andere Welt.


----------



## USK-und-BPjM-Hasser (10. März 2018)

Das einzige was noch schlimmer ist als deutsche Filme, das sind deutsche Zeichentrickfilme. So etwas taugt höchstens als Brechmittel.


----------



## Bonkic (10. März 2018)

zu recht meist totgeschwiegen: der deutsche film

und dann werden nicht mal die loriot-filme erwähnt. tse tse tse....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2018)

Literatur-Verfilmungen sind mMn auch eine Stärke des deutschen Films. "Das Parfum", "Der Medicus", ""Die Blechtrommel", auch der bereist genannte "Baader-Meinhoff-Komplex", ... Wobei es auch gestattet ist wenn Prominenz aus Hollywood beteiligt ist, Hauptsache es eine überwiegende deutsch-geleitete Regie/Produktion.


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orHfgnsJWd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SpieleKing (10. März 2018)

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, sind deutsche Filme die schlimmsten überhaupt.


----------



## Loosa (10. März 2018)

Für AAA fehlt einfach das Budget. Krimi und Komödien sind dann das höchste der Gefühle, weil die nicht viel kosten. 

Das Boot und Unendliche Geschichte sind ewig her. Lola rennt, Good bye Lenin und Das Leben der Anderen sind absolute Ausnahmen. Auch low budget kann manchmal geniales schaffen.
Es gibt überraschend viele deutsche Studios die VFX für Hollywoodfilme schaffen. Auf höchster Qualität. Aber _gute_ deutsche Filme? Meh...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Für AAA fehlt einfach das Budget. Krimi und Komödien sind dann das höchste der Gefühle, weil die nicht viel kosten.


Also "Das Parfum" war mit 50 Mio. Euro auch nicht gerade ein billiger Pappenheimer. 
Und das hat sich bezahlt gemacht, nicht nur in Deutschland mit über 5,5 Mio Kinobesuchern.
Oder "Der Medicus". 26 Mio. Kosten, 3 Mio. Besucher.

Ich denke es hat auch immer mit dem Stoff zu tun, ob dieser beim Durchschnittsdeutschen gut ankommt. Und gerade Verfilmungen von Literatur-Bestellern ziehen hierzulande ziemlich gut.

Was wir nicht können - und das ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so - sind große Action-Blockbuster, da mögen wir doch eher alles was ne amerikanische Handschrift trägt.


----------



## Loosa (10. März 2018)

Den fand ich nicht soo irre, aber stimmt schon.
Aber dafür brauchte es Eichingers Privatkapital und Filmförderung aus Spanien und Frankreich.

Ich hab auch mal an einer EU-Produktion mitgearbeitet. Der Film war leider seichtes Gesülze (aber unsere VFX waren gut ).
Wurde in einem halben dutzend Sprachen gedreht und dann nachsynchronisiert. Wegen Förderung. Nur dadurch konnten sie das Budget stemmen. Deutscher Film alleine? Schwierig.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. März 2018)

Die Frage ist, woran liegt das? Weil die Deutschen leider keine guten Geschichten mehr erzählen können? Gute deutsche Schriftsteller und Autoren kann man bald an einer Hand abzählen. Weil der deutsche "Geschmack" im Bereich Film / TV in den letzten Jahrzehnten komplett und recht konsequent verhunzt wurde. Gut genug für gelangweilte Hausfrauen 50+ und das ist ohnehin die letzte Bastion, die noch reguläres Fernsehen schaut!? 

Ich schaue immer wieder erstaunt nach Süd-Korea, auch da merkt man natürlich, dass viele Produktionen kein Hollywood-Blockbuster Budget haben. Aber sie scheuen sich nicht auch mal blutige Actionkracher, fiese Psychothriller, Horrorfilme, Poetische-Filme und Filme mit Anspruch zum Nachdenken und natürlich Historien-Schinken ohne Ende zu produzieren. 
Und die kommen quasi aus dem Nichts, es reichte 1999 mit Shiri ein Blockbuster um die Filmindustrie dort so richtig ins Rollen zu bringen. 

Aber diese Art von Film, da traut sich in Deutschland niemand dran aus Angst vor der Debatte, Filme müssen anspruchsvoll sein (oder schnulzig) und dürfen ja nicht zu brutal sein. 
Es ist einfach nur traurig, was aus der deutschen Filmindustrie geworden ist, die bis in die 80er ständig gute Filme lieferte und dann ihr letztes Aufbäumen in den 90ern erlebte. 

Mein erster koreanischer Film war übrigens Contact von 1998, eine Art Drama-Version von "E-Mail für dich" mit wunderschöner Musik (u.a. Velvet Underground) die für die richtige Atmosphäre gesorgt hat, mit schönen Kameraeinstellungen, einsame Nachtfahrten durch Seoul usw.. Und was machen die Deutschen? Lizensieren den Film und machen ein deutsches Remake als billigste, platteste Liebesschnulze. So peinlich.


----------



## CryPosthuman (11. März 2018)

Ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer für die deutschen Serien:
Wishlist! Einfach mal auf YouTube schauen.
Ja, man merkt naütlich, dass es ein Studentenprojekt ist, aber dafür ist es richtig gut gemacht und man merkt schon über die erste Staffel hinweg, wie die Macher sich immer weiter verbessert haben.
Eine Serie, die auch in der Art und Handlung einzigartig und überraschend ist!


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, woran liegt das? Weil die Deutschen leider keine guten Geschichten mehr erzählen können? Gute deutsche Schriftsteller und Autoren kann man bald an einer Hand abzählen. Weil der deutsche "Geschmack" im Bereich Film / TV in den letzten Jahrzehnten komplett und recht konsequent verhunzt wurde. Gut genug für gelangweilte Hausfrauen 50+ und das ist ohnehin die letzte Bastion, die noch reguläres Fernsehen schaut!?
> 
> Ich schaue immer wieder erstaunt nach Süd-Korea, auch da merkt man natürlich, dass viele Produktionen kein Hollywood-Blockbuster Budget haben. Aber sie scheuen sich nicht auch mal blutige Actionkracher, fiese Psychothriller, Horrorfilme, Poetische-Filme und Filme mit Anspruch zum Nachdenken und natürlich Historien-Schinken ohne Ende zu produzieren.
> Und die kommen quasi aus dem Nichts, es reichte 1999 mit Shiri ein Blockbuster um die Filmindustrie dort so richtig ins Rollen zu bringen.
> ...



Die ÖR senden gefühlt auch fast nur noch Sport oder Tatort. Und die Storys im Tatort werden immer hanebüchener und bescheuerter (sorry). Ebenso die Charakterzeichnungen der Ermittler (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen).


----------



## Bonkic (11. März 2018)

*23* fällt mir grad noch ein als beispiel für eine gelungenen deutschen film.


----------

